# Abu Dhabi Government Employee Travel discount on Etihad



## mv5869

I've seen that Etihad runs a scheme where all government employees get discounts on flights.

Does anyone have any experience of it?

I am not yet a member (not yet started the job) but am interested in how much saving you can make on the flights?


----------



## Armin_mne

I am not sure about that but you also have this promo codes that you can find online and usually can save from 10-30%. That is for free promo codes. I am sure these for government are more then 30% saving.


----------



## rsinner

Armin_mne said:


> I am not sure about that but you also have this promo codes that you can find online and usually can save from 10-30%. That is for free promo codes. I am sure these for government are more then 30% saving.


Actually not. Maybe some companies have better offers, but the discount code that our company gets makes the flight usually more expensive than the lowest priced tickets. The discount is on the full fare.


----------



## mv5869

rsinner said:


> Actually not. Maybe some companies have better offers, but the discount code that our company gets makes the flight usually more expensive than the lowest priced tickets. The discount is on the full fare.


rsinner - Are you in the Abu Dhabi Government Employee Travel Programme? This one:
https://www.etihadairways.com/sites/etihad/myetihad/en/Pages/faqs.aspx 

I'm curious to know if the discounts are worthwhile? If it's just a discount on the full price tickets then it is probably more useful for business travel (flexible tickets) than for personal travel.


----------



## NumLock

*We have one and we use it to:*
- go through the business class baggage screening in the airport when we only have economy class tickets from etihad.
- get a extra check-in baggage allowance to and fro our destination (value depends on destination).

We never used it to book a full fare. tickets. We purchased the tickets directly from etihad's website.


----------



## AlexDhabi

I have a card but have not seen any benefits for me. The scheme gives no discounts on flights - people use it to get a higher baggage allowance


----------



## nonoa

It's a great question cause I couldn't figure it out for the life of me either. I thought I was just stupid or the website was too complicated. The fares seemed to be higher to me as well and I just booked the best fares I could find online without worrying about it. My colleagues also use it for additional baggage allowance. I travel light so I never need the extra weight.


----------

